# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Practice arrows

## Padox

Where do u stick throwers get ur practice arrows ect

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Advanced Archery online

----------


## stug

Or arrowhead archery. They are in Darfield. I’m using Victory V force as practice arrows. I used the same spine as my hunting arrows and managed to get them the same weight. They shoot to same point of impact luckily.

----------


## Barefoot

Ideally your practice arrows should be the same as your normal ones only with standard heads. If nothing else they should be the same overall weight

----------


## Padox

https://nz.dhgate.com/product/new-sp...;nz|1216828895
These any good or just crap??

----------


## stug

Might be a bit light in spine. What is your draw weight and poundage of your bow? Also what weight broadhead will you use?

----------


## Padox

Bow can b adjusted right up to 70lbs as for broad heads I haven't got that far yet

----------


## stug

Here is a spine selector chart. It is better to go slightly stiffer spine (smaller number). The spine is how much the arrow deflects, in inches, when a weight is hung on the middle of the arrow. 300spine = .300 inch deflection n

https://www.goldtip.com/Resources/Spine-Chart.aspx

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Buy something with a 350 spine, pretty versatile for a compound and shoot reasonably well from 50 through to 70lb assuming your draw is the normal 28" and you are running 29-39" shafts

----------


## paremata

I’ve got a bow hunting book here that recommends buying a dozen arrows numbering them and then practicing with them until you find out which one are consistently accurate by their numbers and tossing the ones that aren’t . 

I was going to try this when my local deerstalkers gets its archery range set up , has anyone tried it themselves?

----------


## stug

I’ve heard others recommend that. Also try nock turning the arrows to, that can affect how well they fly.

----------


## Remote

I hunt with barebow recurves and longbows in the 50-60lb bracket (a little heavier at my draw length), and buy shafts from Archery Direct or Abbey Archery in Oz. Gold Tip Hunters, .340 and .300 spine (I like heavy, quiet arrows 550gn+, 10GPP+). I then make my own buying inserts, broadheads and fletching bought here.

At my draw length this dynamic spine calculator works out fine for a basic sketch, then I bareshaft tune 5/10/15/20m. When they fly dead straight, I fletch and they shoot like darts, dead quiet.

----------


## Padox

Still on the hunt for arrows hard to justify $25 an arrow when the kids use them to and break tips flechs nochs ect hitting the ground ect

----------


## stug

Victory v force are about $16 an arrow memory. They are a .245 diameter. Give Mathew at Arrowhead archery a ring.

----------


## MarkN

I've had good luck with arrows from eBay, all in the $5 range I get 6 at a time and have practised with three slightly different groups. They work as well as the expensive ones, if you've sorted the 6 for the one or two that are "wrong", use the other 4.

----------


## Bushline

> Still on the hunt for arrows hard to justify $25 an arrow when the kids use them to and break tips flechs nochs ect hitting the ground ect


Archery direct have 300 spine gold tips for a decent price.

----------

